# Where to find an online electrical code for Ontario?



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You will not find the code online. They want you to pay for it.

The best you will do is ESASAFE site where there are a bunch of FAQs.

http://www.esainspection.net/

Goto the technical FAQ on the mid right side. Many of your basic questions will be answered.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

DOn't be afraid to ask questions here, the code book can be very difficult to decipher.

The few questions you did ask, your allowed up to the 12 devices on a circuit. A device is a plug or light but not a switch. Stuff like that is not explained in the code book you are expected to know what a device is.

You will be able to use lomex for the majority of stuff your doing.
#14-15A
#12-20A
#10-30A
#8-45A

Those are the most common wire sizes that you will be useing. If you have more questions don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, that's probably what I'll do as stuff comes up then is just ask questions here.

For devices I had a feeling it was 12. So a device is basically anything that uses power right? So a socket, light bulb, etc.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Red Squirrel said:


> Thanks, that's probably what I'll do as stuff comes up then is just ask questions here.
> 
> For devices I had a feeling it was 12. So a device is basically anything that uses power right? So a socket, light bulb, etc.


No, I think Darren meant to say "outlet". A device is a piece of equipment that is a point of connection or control, but is not itself a consumer of electricity. A receptacle or switch is a "device". An "outlet" is any point where electricity can be utilized. A receptacle or light would be considered "outlets".

There is a difference, even though there can be overlap. So it would be a maximum of 12 outlets on a circuit.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

RS,
The book is pretty wide spread, check your library, etc. I saw one in a used book section at a charity shop about 2 weeks ago, looking fo a bike repair book.
It's easy to spot big glossy yellow cover. Not many changes year to year and used book stores


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Ontario is on the 2009 code book so make sure you get the proper one. An older one will still be useful and most of the codes are the same but be aware of any possible changes.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks for correcting me inphase the wording is outlet and not device.

Joed do you have any clue why they are makeing code books every 3 years instead of every 4 years. The big reason would be for they could get more money out of us, is it for they can update it more often.

Darren


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

darren said:


> Thanks for correcting me inphase the wording is outlet and not device.
> 
> Joed do you have any clue why they are makeing code books every 3 years instead of every 4 years. The big reason would be for they could get more money out of us, is it for they can update it more often.
> 
> Darren


I'm gonna guess so that it and the NEC are more inline, and to keep up with the pace of changes in methods and equipment.

Just another attempt to whittle away both our countries' sovereignties, a little at a time.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

It sucks because i go back to school in Feb for the last time and any other year i wouldn't have to buy a new code book, but now that there every three years i have to dish out 150 bucks for the new one.


----------



## Raf (May 8, 2011)

*Difference in Ontario electrical code & the United States*

Are there any differences in electrical code or materials you can use between Ontario & the United States?


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow this is a 2 yr old thread but yes there is difference between the USA and Canada. The more I read post on here the more I learn how much is different.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

The ESA in Toronto has a building full of electrical engineers (something like a cage full of monkeys at the zoo), each drawing in excess of a $100k annually, that are supposed to generating product.
If no product is forthcoming, someone may decide to quit paying them.
So they keep on copying US revisions, so as to keep their jobs.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Raf said:


> Are there any differences in electrical code or materials you can use between Ontario & the United States?


Most materials in the USA can NOT be used in Canada. They do not have the proper certifications.


----------



## Rolli666 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Safety my [email protected]!*



Wildie said:


> The ESA in Toronto has a building full of electrical engineers (something like a cage full of monkeys at the zoo), each drawing in excess of a $100k annually, that are supposed to generating product.
> If no product is forthcoming, someone may decide to quit paying them.
> So they keep on copying US revisions, so as to keep their jobs.


I have ordered 2 inspections myself and known many others in which they billed for the inspection did not show and sent the certificate in the mail. I could have used coat hangers and masking tape. One job was done by DIY by an amateur "oh yeah I know what I'm do in'" I went over the work and found it needed totally redone. Incorrect connections, old knob/tube line left in the wall one devices not connected and bare live wire at a switch in one instance. The day after I completed the work correctly. I received the certification for the work prior to being redone correctly in the mail from ESA. This so called service which is really a trade tax is going to be the cause of serious safety issue down the road as people think after an inspection their homes are safe. Cost is only a small issue by comparison. I was hoping this situation was a practical joke.


----------

